# Info installazione di una particolare versione di pacchetto

## spiff66

Compilando wine, versione 1.7.3, sono incappato in un errore.

Cercando in rete ho trovato questa pagina dove mi è parso di capire che aggiornando il seguente pacchetto dalla versione che avevo, emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20130224-r13 alla versione emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20131008-r2 avrei superato il problema:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=482038

Siccome non ho compreso ancora bene come funziona la gestione dei pacchetti in gentoo sono andato a cercare sempre in rete come e se si poteva fare questo upgrade poichè sia rigo che entropy store mi davano come disponibile solo la versione di emul-linux-x86-baselibs che avevo installata (l'altra presumo fosse in "testing" o qualcosa di simile).

Così mi son fatto guidare da questo howto, e ci son riuscito:

http://wiki.sabayon.org/index.php?title=HOWTO:_Example_of_Installing_3rd_Party_Ebuilds

dando per il mio caso questi comandi:

mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs

cd /usr/local/portageapp-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs/

wget -O emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20131008-r2.ebuild http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs/emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20131008-r2.ebuild

ebuild emul-linux-x86-baselibs-20131008-r2.ebuild manifest

emerge emul-linux-x86-baselibs

Come detto sopra, l'installazione è riuscita, e la compilazione/installazione di wine è terminata con successo.

Però, sia in rigo che entropy store vedo sempre installata per il pacchetto emul-linux-x86-baselibs solo la versione diciamo ufficiale, 20130224-r13.

Avrei dovuto prima disinstallare questa e poi fare l'ebuild/emerge di quella specifica che serviva a me?

Ero convinto che mi avrebbe in automatico aggiornato la versione rimuovendo quella precedente come fa di solito con gli aggiornamenti di sistema.

Scusate l'ignoranza, mi muovo abbastanza bene su diverse altre distribuzioni ma su gentoo sono ancora un po' alle prime armi, la distro gentoo in questione è Sabayon.

grazie per eventuali info.

ciao

----------

## sabayonino

ciao

per prima cosa hai sbagliato forum , dovresti rivolgerti al forum di sabayon e nel loro wiki c'è tutto l'occorrente per la coesione dei due package manager (entropy e portage)

https://forum.sabayon.org/viewforum.php?f=64

o

https://forum.sabayon.org/viewforum.php?f=54

se volevi compilare app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs

bastava semplicemnete

```
# emerge app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs
```

dato che sabayon si basa su portage-testing non serviva nemmeno (ri)creare la procedura di ebuild dato che quel pacchetto è in portage

```
[I] app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-baselibs (20130224@04/08/2013): Provides precompiled 32bit libraries

```

----------

## spiff66

grazie per la risposta, avevo provato a fare solo emerge ma probabilmente avevo sbagliato la sintassi perchè gli passavo il nome del pacchetto .ebuild compreso senza mettere app-emulation/

...va be,   :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## sabayonino

 *spiff66 wrote:*   

> grazie per la risposta, avevo provato a fare solo emerge ma probabilmente avevo sbagliato la sintassi perchè gli passavo il nome del pacchetto .ebuild compreso senza mettere app-emulation/
> 
> ...va be,  
> 
> ciao

 anche solo

```
# emerge emul-linux-x86-baselibs
```

va bene lo stesso

ma con sabayon c'è una procedura da effettuare per informare il package manager della distribuzione (entropy) dei pacchetti installati via portage

----------

## ago

@sabayonino: visto che sei abbatanza presente, quando una discussione non rientra nei canoni della sezione, sentiti libero di fare report.

----------

## ago

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

